# Contador changing his mind about riding with LA........



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Just read on Velonews that Contador said he may quit Astana if they hire Lance. He says he has proven himself, and he should be the team leader. Sorry I can't link from my Blackberry, go to velonews for the story. I'm sure cyclingnews has it too.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Here you go...*

*Contador hesitant to ride with Armstrong
Vuelta winner also takes a swipe at Leipheimer*
Posted Sep. 23, 2008

With three grand tour wins to his credit, Contador says he's earned the right to lead Astana.

Alberto Contador, who won the Vuelta a España on Sunday, hinted he may quit the Astana team if it hires Lance Armstrong, who has announced he is coming out of retirement to seek a record eighth Tour de France title.

The Spaniard was asked by the sports newspaper AS how he would feel if the American joins Astana.

"It would be quite complicated. I think I've earned the right to be the leader of a team without having to fight for it," he said in the interview published Tuesday. "And with Armstrong, there could be difficult situations in which the team would put him first and that would harm me."

The 37-year-old Armstrong rocked the world of cycling earlier this month by confirming that he was planning an audacious comeback with a view to winning a record eighth Tour de France next summer.

Astana boss Johann Bruyneel, who managed Armstrong as director of the U.S. Postal and Discovery Channel teams, said recently he would "not allow" the American to join another team.

But Contador said he may quit the Kazakh-backed, Luxembourg-based team if it hires the American, who is to give a press conference on Wednesday at which he is to announce his plans.

"I will base my decision on what he says," the Spaniard said. "I intend to stay because I am under contract until 2010, but I have received a good many offers from other teams.

"Bruyneel believes I can deliver results, but it can't be denied that he made his name because of his ties to Armstrong."
Advertisement

Contador won the Vuelta on Sunday, adding to his victories in the 2007 Tour de France winner and this year's Giro d'Italia.

He is now only the fifth rider in history, and the first ever Spaniard, to win all three of cycling's three-week Tours.

His comments to AS contrast with those he made immediately after Armstrong's announcement.

"I would welcome (Armstrong) into the team with open arms because a cyclist like him would fit in anywhere," Contador said on September 10. "I have always had the highest regard for him and would be delighted to be in the same team as him."

A not-so-happy family?
Contador also had some pointed remarks about teammate Levi Leipheimer, who finished 46 seconds back in second place.

“I will only say that it’s not normal that someone that is supposed to be working for you finishes less than one minute back in the GC,” Contador said. “If Navacerrada had been 20km more, I don’t know what would have happened.”

The pair would have been tied if there weren’t time bonuses, something Contador said worked in his favor.

“I wanted that there wouldn’t be bonuses, but there were and I took advantage of them,” he said. “If there weren’t bonuses, I would have raced in another manner anyway.”

When asked about the key stages in Asturias, Contador didn’t hold any punches.

“He pulled a little (at Angliru), but Valverde attacked very early and dropped him,” he said. “It was a delicate situation (at Fuentes de Invierno). If I was alone with Mosquera, I would have let him win, but considering how things were, it was important to take the bonuses.”

The reporter asked who is the biggest wheel-sucker, Leipheimer or Cadel Evans?

“Uff, mmm, the truth is, I wouldn’t know what to say …,” Contador said, leaving it with a smile.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Ugh. Contador comes off as a bit of a dick here... I am not sure that this is really him. But he has earned the right to be #1 on the team and I can understand the frustration of having to be #2 just because someone is coming out of retirement.

And I don't understand his statements about Levi being so close. If anything that is good because if you lose, at least your team still has a chance. But I didn't see the Vuelta so perhaps Levi wheel sucked off of Contador a lot?


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Trouble in paradise?


----------



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

Contador has proven to be a great rider, however, this whole thing has officially gone to his head. The LA thing I can understand, though he should have expressed that when first asked, and not change his tune so quickly. He comes off as disingenuous. The Levi thing is ridiculous; a borderline outrageous assertion. The question he should be asking himself is "Can I win WITHOUT Levi?" That remains to be seen. Maybe Levi did wheelsuck a bit this time around, big sh*t, you give your team mate props for putting in a good performance and move on.


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

I never liked Contador... 

"Winning" the Tour de France by being moved up in classifications because of Rasmussens very questionable exclusion from the tour. 

Winning Giro d'Italia by riding defensively and playing it safe... 

He showed some class by winning two tough mountain stages in the Vuelta, and I started to get a little bit of respect for him, but what the phuck? How hard is it to be thankful for the team? 

I don't know why, and I usually don't lash out like this, but s**t that boy needs to be brought back on the ground. 

I really admire Carlos Sastre because of his humility and dedication to the task at hand without being too much of anything. 

I really like Tom Boonen because of the way he makes biking great entertainment. Good relaxed self confidence, and who cares about a little cocaine? 

I like the way Cadel Evans represents a relaxed Aussie, even if as soon as he gets on the bike, it looks like he is suffering every single second. 

I like the Italian casanovas like Petachhi, the grand old bettini and Bennati. They give the cycling scene some well needed glamour. 

But Contador, a little spoiled mofo with his head up his arse and way too much attitude. 

Sigh... I feel lighter now having gotten that off my chest.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

wow, what a deuchbag. If Levi hadn't wheelsucked and had ridden more aggressively he would have beat Contador, but instead he rode exactly like a perfect teammate to help contador. I can only help Levi get the glory he deserves and some point and puts the smack down on the little spaniard. And i think if Contador does switch teams he will get whats coming.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

Like most here, I understand his comments about Lance. I don't understand this comments about Levi. He's basically saying "if the final TT would have been longer I might have lost...that's not right". Ummm...perhaps he should improve his TT abilities?

It will be interesting what happens if he tries to quit. He's under contract with Astana until 2010. If Johan gets Lance to sign with him, why would they let Contador out of his contract? If I'm Johan I say "I understand you don't want to be #2 and ride with Lance... so I guess you're not riding this year". 

It always annoys me how athletes sign contracts and if they suck they want the money, but if they're good they want more or just to quit if things don't go the way they want. NFL aside, since there is no guaranteed contracts.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I for one am glad that Contador is fighting for the alpha dog spot on Astana. If the roles were reversed, you think Lance would agree to play the role of trusty sidekick? Alberto's earned his place on the team and is the future of cycling.

Lance has enough money and coporate ramoras to bank roll his own team to further his worthy cancer cure agenda. Don't get me wrong, I want to see Lance Armstrong ride, but not at the expense of Cantador's team standing.


----------



## hifi007 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm a LA fan but I think he should stay retired. With that said, Contador has earned his right to be the numerol uno on his team and he shouldn't have to play second fiddle to LA; however, I hope there was something lost in translation with that article. I don't understand his comments about Levi and thought they were completely unwarranted. If Levi wasn't the perfect teammate and upmost professional, he probably could've won the Veulta himself. I'm hoping Bert's head is not getting too big because without a team like Astana, he'll just be a good climber. I'll like to see how he does when he's isolated on mountain by himself or on a team like Cadel.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I understand his sentiments about Armstrong.

But seriously, wtf is that about Levi Leipheimer?

When did Levi wheelsuck anyway? I watched the entire Vuelta live on tv and Levi pulled a hell of a lot for Alberto for sure.

Yes, he sheltered himself when he was in top GC position but that's natural and that's also so that he can conserve his strengths and help Alberto towards the end.

This strikes me as somewhat ungrateful and just plain disrespectful.

I like the guy but his latest comments about a guy who worked his ass off for him - No class. Low blow. 

Levi would probably just be silent but if he says something to the effect of him (Levi) helping Contador all these while and despite that, he was still in prime position to take over if necessary, kudos to Levi.

It's completely wtf of Contador man. 

I like the guy coz he's exciting to watch, a good racer and smart rider who was nice. These latest comments about Leipheimer is a shame.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Sacke said:


> I never liked Contador...
> 
> "Winning" the Tour de France by being moved up in classifications because of Rasmussens very questionable exclusion from the tour.
> 
> ...


I think you're forgetting that Sastre talked about Riis in a less than good way at the Vuelta and that Evans basically said his team was crap (less direct) at this year's Tour.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

hifi007 said:


> I'm a LA fan but I think he should stay retired. With that said, Contador has earned his right to be the numerol uno on his team and he shouldn't have to play second fiddle to LA; however, I hope there was something lost in translation with that article. I don't understand his comments about Levi and thought they were completely unwarranted. If Levi wasn't the perfect teammate and upmost professional, he probably could've won the Veulta himself. I'm hoping Bert's head is not getting too big because without a team like Astana, he'll just be a good climber. I'll like to see how he does when he's isolated on mountain by himself or on a team like Cadel.


I'm thinking it could be misinterpreted as well.

If so, then ok fine.

If not, that's some serious whiskey tango foxtrot selfish s.o.b comments about Leipheimer there.

In fact, I admire Leipheimer even more after hearing those comments since like you said, he could have won this Vuelta had he wanted but no, true to his words, he was there to support Alberto all the way but he was just good enough to still hang onto 2nd. 

Call it a diminished field or whatever but despite that, he was still capable to win and that's something you gotta give him credit for.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

jsedlak said:


> Ugh. Contador comes off as a bit of a dick here... I am not sure that this is really him. But he has earned the right to be #1 on the team and I can understand the frustration of having to be #2 just because someone is coming out of retirement.
> 
> And I don't understand his statements about Levi being so close. If anything that is good because if you lose, at least your team still has a chance. But I didn't see the Vuelta so perhaps Levi wheel sucked off of Contador a lot?



Agreed on the first point.

Nope, Levi didn't wheelsuck. I watched the race. He did when other riders were in front but he was in front of Contador during the crucial points of the stages that mattered.

In fact, he held BACK and waited for Contador to get a nice gap before he attacked on his own to pull a gap from Sastre on the Angliru and likewise on the following stage.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Finally a little dissension in the ranks. Season is all but over for the big guns, so it's time to let their true feelings out. All season long Astana talked about being the best team and how they were all on the same page, yada yada yada. You could tell during the Veulta that Levi was playing the good team mate, but also like a shark in the water just waiting for Contador to have a bad day. 

This gives more fuel to the fire for those who would like to see Lance start his own team. Contador has every right to stake claim to the alpha dog spot, but calling out Levi? Levi should opt out of Astana and join Lance should he start his own team. He'd have a better chance of winning on Lance's team than on Astana. How you ask? Nobody knows how Lance is going to be, who knows if he'll be able to find his previous form. Levi is already used to playing a close second fiddle and has proven that he can hang with the big boys on the climbs, and is probably one of the best TT guys in the world right now (he will win the worlds btw). If by chance Lance faulters, I could see him giving Levi the green light and all the support he'd need. 1 story comes to mind immediatley. Tour of Georgia the year Landis left. Lance played helper to Tom Danielson. Lance was pissed at Landis and was calling him out on Brasstown while Tom when on to win the stage and the race. Contador may have helped Lance make a decision to start a new team and create a new rival. At least we can hope


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

ziggurat22 said:


> Contador has proven to be a great rider, however, this whole thing has officially gone to his head. The LA thing I can understand, though he should have expressed that when first asked, and not change his tune so quickly. He comes off as disingenuous. The Levi thing is ridiculous; a borderline outrageous assertion. The question he should be asking himself is "Can I win WITHOUT Levi?" That remains to be seen. Maybe Levi did wheelsuck a bit this time around, big sh*t, you give your team mate props for putting in a good performance and move on.


Yesh!

Remember that Contador gave conflicting statements about Astana’s exclusion from the Tour days or weeks apart. First it was, “so we miss the Tour; I have other races to ride.” Then it was, “without the Tour, my season is ruined.” (Or words to that effect).

I want him to bail and be supported by a different team. Bruyneel’s team will support Lance, and any dissension in the ranks will be quashed forthwith.

I wonder if Chris Horner will remain.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I actually have more respect for Contador now. He's calling it like he sees it...not playing Mr. PC and blowing smoke up our collective a$$es.

Levi is old, Lance is older. Both are likely insane if they think they can win the Tour next year. Imagine a team with Levi, Lance, Hincapie, Horner on it. They'd have to be sponsored by Geritol.

Astana can't let Contador leave either. It will come back to bite them big time next year. Imagine him on Caisse D'Pargne or CSC.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, so we all agree about Lance, but I kinda respect him for being honest about his feelings for Levi. They agreed before the race as to who's number one, and Levi was just a bit too close for Alberto's comfort. Memories of TDF last year? Of course. Alberto knew that one bad day for him, and he could easily be number 2. The psychological pressure of that was maybe a bit too much for him, and he let it be known.

As much as I can't support him in turning on Levi, I really like that he's honest, it gives us a glimpse into the mind of a pro. You'd never hear Lance (or any other American) say this as they are more calculated, media savvy, and always consider the consequences of their actions, so they always put on a media face, even though beneath the skin in a similar situation they may have the same feelings as Alberto voiced now.

I admit he sounds like a dick when criticizing Levi but all I got from that is that on that team Levi is not too happy with being number 2. And considering his career I agree that he should give it a go as #1. But he just can't do it on this Team with AC and possibly Lance back. He's fighting a loosing battle. Unless it's a part of a conspiracy to rile and ultimately oust Contador in order for Lance to reassume the #1 position in his old team.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

Einstruzende said:


> I actually have more respect for Contador now. He's calling it like he sees it...not playing Mr. PC and blowing smoke up our collective a$$es.


Just beat me to it


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*boo-hoo hoo*



iamnotfilip said:


> Just beat me to it


+1 :thumbsup: 

Oh no, he's publically spoken out about an American rider! Boo hoo hoo :cryin: 

He's perfectly entitled to say what he's said. Good for him! He's earned it.


----------



## peter1 (Apr 10, 2002)

I dunno, just think that as a guy linked to OP, he should be more circumspect... 

Like others, I agree that bringing LA to Astana would be a slap in the face. But it's not cool to come down on Levi like that, American or not. Yeah, it was a weak field, but it was pretty clear that Levi, grudgingly or not, accepted the No. 2 role. What was he supposed to do, soft pedal so Contador could have a bigger margin of victory? No way.

If he leaves Astana/Bruyneel, look for Riis to snatch him up.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

peter1 said:


> If he leaves Astana/Bruyneel, look for Riis to snatch him up.


I doubt this. I don't know if they have that kind of spare money with the salaries they're paying (even with the extra Specialized money) and some guys have been working hard in order to earn some respect on that team, it would be a slap in the face to them to bring in Contador. I just feel it would disrupt the chemistry of the team, and that's not what Riis is all about.

Now the Cervello Test Team on the other hand.... especially if they find a decent sponsor.


----------



## tgentry28 (Sep 9, 2008)

peter1 said:


> If he leaves Astana/Bruyneel, look for Riis to snatch him up.


So he can battle the Schleck brothers??


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Imagine next years TDF if this whole thing implodes on Astana. Lance says FU to Astana because Contador says he doesn't want to be #2 and forms his own team. Levi finally sacks up, says FU to Johan and Contador and goes to a team where he doesn't have to play second fiddle. Everybody is pissed and you have one of the most competetive TDF's ever. Lance vs. Contador vs. Levi vs. Cadel vs. Valverde vs. Shleck vs. Sastre. (sorry VDV, you don't get to play in this one):thumbsup:


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

coop said:


> Levi finally sacks up, says FU to Johan and Contador and goes to a team where he doesn't have to play second fiddle.


Not likely. He was team leader at Rabobank, then Gerolsteiner, and never did as well in the Grand Tours when he was on Postal/Astana.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

Alberto needs to thank his lucky stars that Levi wasn't riding for another team. Levi was the stronger rider and bested him by combined 80 seconds in the two time trials and would have won the race had he been riding for another team. Levi did nothing wrong, he was just that strong. If anything, Alberto should have issues with the management for having Levi on the Vuelta team, if that's his mindset.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

tgentry28 said:


> So he can battle the Schleck brothers??


I would imagine that this is one Contador's worries - he needs guys to die for him or Saxo Bank may well clean his clock next year (if the Schlecks can learn to TT).

I think Johan wasn't taking any chances at the Vuelta, he had two guys who could podium, why ask one to kill himself off and then risk having the lead guy crash out and wind up with no one on the podium?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Einstruzende said:


> I actually have more respect for Contador now. He's calling it like he sees it...not playing Mr. PC and blowing smoke up our collective a$$es.
> 
> Levi is old, Lance is older. Both are likely insane if they think they can win the Tour next year. Imagine a team with Levi, Lance, Hincapie, Horner on it. They'd have to be sponsored by Geritol.
> 
> Astana can't let Contador leave either. It will come back to bite them big time next year. Imagine him on Caisse D'Pargne or CSC.


I agree but the one thing I didn't like was him not giving Levi credit for all the work the guy did for him.

That's my main gripe here. I can fully understand the sentiments about Lance since yes, he's old and yes, Contador has earned the right to be a leader of any team.

At Caisse or CSC, he'd smoke the peloton as well. Just as he would with even Stijn Devolder helping him.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe the LA to Astana thing is a done deal. Contador knows he's either not riding Le Tour next year, or if he is scheduled to ride it, it's in support of LA. So, he's trying to make as many waves as possible, and be as big a pain in the butt to team mgt (Johan) as possible so he'll be released from his contract.

Just a thought


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Lets see what Lance has up his sleeve tomorrow at the press conference. Despite his apparent whining, Contador's position on the team should be respected by Bruyneel. Unfortunately, he is being put in a terrible position by Armstrong. Hang on, its going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> I actually have more respect for Contador now. He's calling it like he sees it...not playing Mr. PC and blowing smoke up our collective a$$es.
> 
> Levi is old, Lance is older. Both are likely insane if they think they can win the Tour next year. Imagine a team with Levi, Lance, Hincapie, Horner on it. They'd have to be sponsored by Geritol.
> 
> Astana can't let Contador leave either. It will come back to bite them big time next year. Imagine him on Caisse D'Pargne or CSC.


I like it - Team Geritol.... Co sponsors AARP - Centrium Silver - 
Hey throw in ******! Team ******.... 

We can sell this!!! :idea:


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

godot said:


> Maybe the LA to Astana thing is a done deal. Contador knows he's either not riding Le Tour next year, or if he is scheduled to ride it, it's in support of LA. So, he's trying to make as many waves as possible, and be as big a pain in the butt to team mgt (Johan) as possible so he'll be released from his contract.
> 
> Just a thought


I'd agree with this. I'm sure he wants to be released. I don't think it will happen. I'd say that there is a better chance that he doesn't ride the Tour. He'll try to win the Giro and Vuelta.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

godot said:


> Maybe the LA to Astana thing is a done deal. Contador knows he's either not riding Le Tour next year, or if he is scheduled to ride it, it's in support of LA. So, he's trying to make as many waves as possible, and be as big a pain in the butt to team mgt (Johan) as possible so he'll be released from his contract.


I guess we'll find out the answer to this tomorrow...


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

Well AC might be calling it like he sees it. But if the ASO didnt throw the Bird out last year he might not have won the Le tour. If Levi was let loose, he might not have won the Race the past week. Hes 25 his legacy is set. 

He should take a step back. Double the giro and Vulta. Lance is only going to come back for 1 year, let him race the Le Tour. AC looks like a lil kid. 

Hes doped, and Johan knows it, and has assisted him. There is no way he gets away from Astana, too much **** under the carpet.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Contador has one year left on his contract - if he's forced to sit out (win Giro and/or Vuelta) or ride support for the LA in the tour, how anxious will he be to re-up with Astana? He's totally in the right here, he's won the last 3 GT's he's ridden why disrepect him by asking him to sit by and watch someone that's been out of the peloton for 3 years.

I'm betting that if Astana jumps on the one year LA bandwagon they lose the current best stage racer in the world, who just happens to be pretty young, and will probably win a few more GT's for them down the road. Kinda short sighted


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

MaestroXC said:


> Not likely. He was team leader at Rabobank, then Gerolsteiner, and never did as well in the Grand Tours when he was on Postal/Astana.



Let's see, 3rd in the Vuelta in 01, a 6th 3rd and 1st at the Dauphine, a 1st at T O Germany, a 2nd and 1st at US Pro, a 4th at world TT, and a 9th 6th and 13th(same year he won Dauphine) at TDF. These are your never did as well results on teams prior to Disco/Astana, granted the Vuelta was with Postal. You could argue that during those times there were no stronger teams than Postal, especially at the TDF. There are teams out there who could use Levi's abilities. You could also argue that Levi has gotten stronger and mor tactical over the past 3 years. I think with a strong enough team he could compete at the TDF.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm no LA fanboy but I have a feeling that he'll smoke Contador if they race each other in the Tour next year. If he didn't think he could, he wouldn't be making a comeback. Let's remember, Contador has yet to win a GT by more than two minutes, while Armstong's average winning margin (-2003) was probably around 6 minutes. Even if he's lost some of his climbing ability, tt'ing usually doesn't deteriorate with age (sometimes it even improves) and in a 50km Tour tt he'll take minutes out of Contador. Contador is a great Grand Tour rider, but THE Tour is far more time trial oriented than the Giro or Vuelta and the level of competition is a lot higher and I just don't see him as the clear favorite that he was going into this year's Giro and Vuelta. If Armstrong races the 2009 Tour, he's the only clear favorite and no matter what any of those guys say, they all know it too.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

BAi9302010 said:


> I'm no LA fanboy but I have a feeling that he'll smoke Contador if they race each other in the Tour next year. If he didn't think he could, he wouldn't be making a comeback.
> ...
> If Armstrong races the 2009 Tour, he's the only clear favorite and no matter what any of those guys say, they all know it too.


Wrong on every level. He's coming back to make a successful political career in the US. He's even questioning if he could win the Tour again. Not to mention, he has been out of the highest levels of competition for 3 years, there is no way he will win unless all the GT favorites are working for him...which isn't going to happen.

Sorry, but ability doesn't improve with age in any discipline -- TT or otherwise, we're not talking about someone who started racing masters at 35.

Lastly, no one important in cycling believes he can win it. They aren't putting it past him that he _could_ win, given that he's already won 7 of them. But, that is their only sense of reason. They all know that he is too old and was too inactive to win the hardest race on earth.

It'll be like Cippo's return. He'll get 3rd or 4th in a couple stages, but he won't be at the level that he was, and thus, the level needed to win the Tour.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I never really liked Contador much. I like him less now.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

tgentry28 said:


> So he can battle the Schleck brothers??


I freakin can't wait to see Alberto duel with Andy in the Alps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> Wrong on every level. He's coming back to make a successful political career in the US. He's even questioning if he could win the Tour again. Not to mention, he has been out of the highest levels of competition for 3 years, there is no way he will win unless all the GT favorites are working for him...which isn't going to happen.
> ....
> 
> It'll be like Cippo's return. He'll get 3rd or 4th in a couple stages, but he won't be at the level that he was, and thus, the level needed to win the Tour.


I don't know - it's really tough to count LA out - at least on a bike. He has a really competitive/aggressive style that is still unmatched in the Peleton. And everyone knows he train his *ss off - which I don't think Cippo did to the same level. He'll also have the best support that money can buy (but I won't mention what that is because I don't want this thread moved to another sub-forum) :wink:


----------



## clint eastwood (Sep 14, 2008)

I really do hope Contador or one of the Schlecks will kick some ass in the next tour.
Vanity is the only thing that is driving LA. I do not believe he is motivated because of his charity goals. He already proved to the world that he is the example of the "rebirth" being able to recover from cancer and all that..
I am sure he is helping the cause a lot but I do not believe winning the tour a 8th time is going to change all that even more.
He is addicted to endorfines and can't accept the fact he is getting older. Having said all this, I wish him all the best and may the best man win!


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

BAi9302010 said:


> I'm no LA fanboy but I have a feeling that he'll smoke Contador if they race each other in the Tour next year. If he didn't think he could, he wouldn't be making a comeback. Let's remember, Contador has yet to win a GT by more than two minutes, while Armstong's average winning margin (-2003) was probably around 6 minutes. Even if he's lost some of his climbing ability, tt'ing usually doesn't deteriorate with age (sometimes it even improves) and in a 50km Tour tt he'll take minutes out of Contador. Contador is a great Grand Tour rider, but THE Tour is far more time trial oriented than the Giro or Vuelta and the level of competition is a lot higher and I just don't see him as the clear favorite that he was going into this year's Giro and Vuelta. If Armstrong races the 2009 Tour, he's the only clear favorite and no matter what any of those guys say, they all know it too.


I don't see that happening. Contador will wipe Lance on the climbs, and if not him, it will be A. Schleck. Lance will not get enough time on the time trial stages against Contador either, as Contador has improved enormously in this area. Sammy Sanchez is also one to be feared of by Lance.

Honestly, I see even Cadel rubbing off Lance next year. Cadel put in a heck of a performance for what was essentially a one man team (two -- if you count McEwen's loyal support on the lower slopes). If Cadel can get himself a better team, Lance better watch out for him.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Anyway, this picture can't be more different to how things are I suppose:

Just a few days ago at that too.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

Leipheimer adresses questions about Armstrong, Contador and the World's TT...

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cycling/columns/story?id=3605553


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Will the 09 Astana Team bring us another 85/86 La Vie Claire "in-team" power struggle...
That would make for some good drama... as if this hasn't become that already...


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I tell ya I would love to see LA come back and prove you guys wrong. He is older, sure, but are we forgetting who we are talking about here. You name another athlete on the planet more motivated and disciplined, I don't think you can. Only time will tell.

I think Contador may be getting a big ol' head on his shoulders... some one should let him know its not very aero...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

akrafty1 said:


> I tell ya I would love to see LA come back and prove you guys wrong. He is older, sure, but are we forgetting who we are talking about here. You name another athlete on the planet more motivated and disciplined, I don't think you can. Only time will tell.


I can name Michael Phelps - to much chagrin from others.

I also can name Roger Federer in that list.

In addition, I'll throw in Michael Johnson from last time and Jeremy Wariner now.

David Beckham was and is still one heck of a disciplined and motivated athlete in the world of soccer. He was always first in, last out at Old Trafford during his Manchester days.

Let's see, I bet Peyton Manning and Tom Brady are also very disciplined and motivated such that they know their plays by heart and can see a defense lineman or linebacker's path before they audible even.

Anyone else want to add?


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

How about Alberto Contador? He has only been the most dominant force in cycling at a very young age. He could easily win several more Tours before he calls it quits. As far as having a big head, he isn't even close to to that of LA.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

*Don't believe the hype/ Public Enemy*



uzziefly said:


> I can name Michael Phelps - to much chagrin from others.


Chagrin from others?



uzziefly said:


> I also can name Roger Federer in that list.


Good Lord, the guys and gals who are like 200th in the world practice pretty hard too.




uzziefly said:


> In addition, I'll throw in Michael Johnson from last time and Jeremy Wariner now.
> 
> David Beckham was and is still one heck of a disciplined and motivated athlete in the world of soccer. He was always first in, last out at Old Trafford during his Manchester days.
> 
> ...


I personally don't go in for this, "they work harder than the other guy" stuff. Some do, some don't. Who's to know?

A 5 time World, and '68 Olympic champion wrestler from Iran, asked members of the American team if Dan Gable had mental problems because he was training so much. This is a sport already known for the grueling nature of the training...

Who knows? it's all hype anyway. Somebody wins, someone loses, it's an athletic contest....

Luz Long advised Jesse Owens on his long jumping in front of Hitler and was the "first loser" in the event. For his troubles he was later sent to Sicily to ward off the Allied invasion where he was wounded and later died..

I can understand liking to watch sports, but at the end of the day, it's just a game...


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

So your saying he sits on the couch eating chips all season? Or maybe just trains every other day? I mean he's good and all but...

Love him or hate him, I think you gotta give him his due. Did any of those guys have to start from scratch midway through their career, then regain top form, then stay there for 7 years?

Just sayn


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

I never said anything about not giving him his due as an athlete. But is he the greatest athlete of all time? I think thats open to question.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

BAi9302010 said:


> Leipheimer adresses questions about Armstrong, Contador and the World's TT...
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cycling/columns/story?id=3605553



Sometimes you can just be too nice. If Levi has ANY aspirations for next season he has to find a new team. I guess the TOC will be the setting ground for the remainder of the year. Levi kind of has a strangle hold on that race. Lance's first big race back in the states and does anybody truly believe Astana will make Levi their leader? So levi's season plays out like this. Support Lance at TOC, Alberto at Pais Vasco and some of the other spanish races, Lance and/or Alberto at the Dauphine and TDF. If you don't complain too much (he won't, but should) we'll let you share leadership at Paris Nice and Tour of Georgia, and we'll let you ride the Veulta. Oh, what's that, you want to race the US Pro? But we're defending champs at the Vuelta and Lance and Alberto are tired. Can't you just step up and do it for the team?:mad2:


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Levi is probably the one that will lose the most out of this deal. I wish I could believe as he does that everything will sort itself out right once they start racing, but as soon as Lance joins the team, it will become his team. I would really like to see both he and Alberto bail to show LA and Johan there is no "I" in team.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

bertoni said:


> Levi is probably the one that will lose the most out of this deal. I wish I could believe as he does that everything will sort itself out right once they start racing, but as soon as Lance joins the team, it will become his team. I would really like to see both he and Alberto bail to show LA and Johan there is no "I" in team.



That'd be something. It's a tricky scenario though. Contador only knows Johan's tutelage, venturing out for him may be difficult. Plus there is the whole protection factor from what may or may not be going on behind the scenes. Levi on the other hand has been around. Postal, Rabobank, Gerolsteiner. He's competed at the top for other teams and doesn't seem to be behooving to Johan. His biggest issue will be growing a pair big enough to stand up for himself and walk away.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Agreed. Levi seems to be comfortable with whatever is going to happen. Maybe Johan will try to be an advocate for all of his team. Maybe Lance will be more of team player. I suspect neither will be the case.


----------



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think if Lance races the TDF next year he will win it, that's if he races it. Here's my pet theory on his TDF assault in 09'.

Levi is a really good rider, but he was never near Armstrong in the TDF either in the ITT's or in the climbs that mattered. I find it hard to believe that he has been racing loads better the past 2 years than he did in his pre 2006 years. I think he's been racing about the same. If the best that Contador can do is barely beat him and Evans in 07', then if Armstrong returns next year anywhere near his 05' form he will have Conti on a stick. Armstrong is perhaps the most meticulous preparer for the TDF in history. The guy actually tests his own blood during training rides to measure his lactate levels. Its that kind of crazy preparation that i believe could allow a guy to sit out a few years and return and win it. By next June he will have completely assessed his lactate, power and breathing numbers inside and out. He will know whether he has the #'s to win the TDF. If he does, he'll race and if he does not I'm guessing he'll come up with a late excuse/injury etc to explain not racing.

If Levi can take 80 seconds out of Conti in the Vuelta TT's, I suspect Armstrong will take massive time out of him in TT's should he return anywhere near his 05' form. Conti is a really nice rider but the truth is without Armstrong and Ullrich the past few years there have not been any real dominant riders for Conti to contend with. Sorry, but neither Evans, nor Leipheimer, nor Rasmussen were ever in Armstrongs league in 05' and if Lance returns anywhere near that form Conti will be facing a guy who can hammer him in the ITT's and may very well climb with him if not climb better than him. Lance used to regulary drop Levi pretty easily on the important climbs when Levi raced on other teams as the #1. Conti eeking out wins over Levi lately, I doubt that puts the fear of God into Lance, although he may say it does to keep the sleeping dog asleep.

Again I think Conti is a real nice rider, I'm just not convinced he's the monster many in here try to make him out to be. I think he has happened to race during a time the past few years where he didn't have to deal with a rider of the caliber of an Armstrong, an Ullrich, etc. If Lance comes back close to his old form, I think Conti will be facing something he simply can't deal with. 

Just my theories on it. I'm betting Lance races the TDF and I'm betting he kills em in the ITT's and then uses Astana to set fast tempo in the climbs to protect his lead. Much like his 04' and 05' wins.


----------



## moonstation2000 (Sep 5, 2008)

LA will be what? 38? Has anyone ever won the tour at that age? I mean it's a three week endurance event where people lose competitiveness in their early to mid thirties. It's okay to think about winning a stage or two at that age or to be a supporting rider, but even that is asking for a lot. 

He may train a lot but he is not invulnerable to the effects of aging without chemical help.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

But I do trust that Lance has done the numbers...


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Lance#8in09 said:


> Again I think Conti is a real nice rider, I'm just not convinced he's the monster many in here try to make him out to be. .



Agree completely. He's winning, but not dominating. He just happens to be on the best stage racing team right now. I think that this years CSC/SAXO could have gone head to head with Contador and Astana.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks like he's sharpening his stance:

http://www.universalsports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPID=13044&DB_OEM_ID=23000&ATCLID=1590390

_“The team has given me guarantees that I will be the leader but I want the fullest guarantees possible,” the 2007 Tour de France winner said in Friday editions of sports daily Marca. “[Astana] told me that they want to back me, but I have to see how all this develops. If I’m not happy, I will leave.”

Contador, who is under contract with Astana until 2010, said he would only stay if he felt the team was riding for him and not Armstrong.

“Everyone knows that Lance has a big personality and he dominates everything,” Contador said. “Under no circumstances do I want my sporting aims to be halted by his arrival. I have to see what aims Armstrong has, what his attitude will be and if Bruyneel is counting on him for the Tour.”_


----------



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

piano said:


> +1 :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh no, he's publically spoken out about an American rider! Boo hoo hoo :cryin:
> 
> He's perfectly entitled to say what he's said. Good for him! He's earned it.


No one is questioning his _right_ to speak his mind. He most certainly has earned the _right_ the say what he likes. However, everyone here is judging the _content _of what he said, and most feel that it was douchy and ungrateful. If it was a legitimate gripe, most would judge what he said more positively. 

He might be airing out his grievances and speaking his mind, but that doesn't mean that what he's saying is correct, accurate, or agreeable. In addition, it has nothing to do with Levi being American. If Kloden came in second by a close margin and Contador sounded off like he did, it would still be wrong and most here would still call him out.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

*Wait just a minute everyone...*

Lookie here everyone:

Alberto Contador, who recently captured all three Grand Tour titles (Tour de France – 2007, Giro d’Italia and Vuelta a España – 2008), is optimistic that Armstrong’s presence on the Team will be positive. “When you look at professional sports, it’s very common to have two or even three champions on one team. Right now people are looking to make up controversy, but honestly I have no ill-will towards Lance. I identify with his passion for the sport. He has certainly been a role model for me and others throughout the world and I imagine having him on Team Astana will only motivate me further. Of course, my objectives for the 2009 season are clear. With Lance and the Team Directors we will soon have to talk about it.”

Levi Leipheimer, preparing in Varese for tomorrow’s World Championships Time Trial, believes riding with Armstrong for two seasons at the US Postal Service Team was instrumental in his development. “I give a lot of credit to Lance and Johan for my success. Early in my career, I had a great opportunity to directly learn from Lance and I’m excited to see him return to the team; not only personally, but also for the sport and cancer community.” Leipheimer continued that he doesn’t see many internal problems with Lance’s arrival. “There are already great leaders on this Team and we have seen success, both individually and as a team. Alberto and I have finished on Grand Tour podiums together and I’m confident that Lance will only continue to push us to be better riders and teammates.”


http://www.astana-cyclingteam.com/news_press/teamarmstrongpressrelease.html

for more details.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

That was the press release for the team, and I believe those are suppose to sound positive, right? Here is the latest gossip/news, whatever we want to call it.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/sep08/sep26news3


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> That was the press release for the team, and I believe those are suppose to sound positive, right? Here is the latest gossip/news, whatever we want to call it.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/sep08/sep26news3


That was posted above too.

Well, let's just see I guess.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

I know this is old, but reports are surfacing that Contador hasn't been paid by Astana in over a month. The team is folding, but the Kazakstan government is claiming to be paying the rider's salaries.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

yep - already being discussed

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=169453


----------

